# where are all the ladies pregnant with twins???



## FsMummy

hey everyone, this forum is dead so thought i would try and liven it up a bit lol. i am 13 weeks pregnant with monochorionic diamniotic twins:cloud9:. they are identical as they share the same placenta. i have had 2 scans so far. one was the dating scan and the other was the nuchal translucency scan which was amazing. i would love to hear from other women who are having or have had twins. i am due 09/08/09


----------



## Plus2

Hiya,
I'm having twins!!
Congratulations and good luck!
:hug:


----------



## baboo

Hi I'm having non-identical twins a wee boy and a wee girl! I'm due on the 3/05/09. Congratulations on your pregnancy! How are you feeling so far!
xx


----------



## Plus2

Baboo, we're due on the same day!


----------



## FsMummy

thats great that you two have the same due date! ive been fine so far thank you, no ms or anything. when did you feel movement? im only 13 weeks but im sure i feel it every now and again (i recognise the feeling as its the same as when pg with dd). do you have really big bumps lol im not showing yet. due for my 3rd scan soon, i cant wait, they are going to tell us the sexes!


----------



## Plus2

I didn't really feel mine until about 20weeks, but i've never been pregnant before so i didn't really knw what i was supposed to be feeling -lol.
My bump is pretty huge now, people who dont know me think i'm due to give birth anyday now!!
What sex are you hoping for?


----------



## baboo

lol plus2- I'm the same I keep getting people asking when I'm due to give birth as I look full term now. I think I was feeling movements from about 15 weeks, but I wasn't really sure what I was supposed to be feeling. One of my babies placenta is anterior so I didn't feel him until about 23 weeks.
xx


----------



## FsMummy

i am hoping for girls but i will be happy with either as long as they make it to term!! i bet you are both really excited! i cant wait to feel proper kicks. my next scan is to check for ttts so i am quite nervous about it but looking forward to seeing them. wow you must be big if ppl already think you are due to give birth :rofl:


----------



## highlandlassi

i just posted in another section asking if anyone else was expecting twins. i had an early ultrasound last wednesday just for dating but to my shock found out there were two babies in there. i am 6 weeks 5 days. scared and excited all at once. congrats on all your twinnies, and i am so glad i found you all! i have good days and bad, generally always more tired than usual, and have felt crappy but not puked yet. the days i feel better i just end up being paranoid about it though. next apt is feb 26 and ultrasound will be soon after. not sure if identical or not yet but they are in their own sacs. good luck to everyone!


----------



## FsMummy

ooooh how exciting, welcome highlandlassi! its such a shock when you find out isnt it! i havent had many symptoms either. up until about 10 weeks i was nauseus but never vomited,extremely tired and sensitive to smells. since about 10 weeks ive needed to pee more and still sleepy but thats about it! oh god and ive been extremely hungry 24-7 lol im glad ive found more ladies expecting twins :D


----------



## highlandlassi

i am so glad to have pregnant with twin moms too. and a little selfish here but i am so excited that you are a little farther along than me so i have a bit of a mentor. hope you are ok with questions, i am sure i will have many as time passes. i woke up today feeling great, not even sore boobs so the paranoia is kicking in as it does on good days. no cramping or bleedin g though so trying not to worry. hope you all have a great day


----------



## FsMummy

oh god hun sooo many ppl write on here about their symptoms disappearing i'm sure everything is fine! i know what you mean about asking question and i'll b happy to answer if i can! ive got my 16 week scan soon and they are going to tell us the sex! have to keep going to london for scans which is a pain but at least i get to c them! how did the sonographer tell u it was twins? i was so shocked! he said to us "are you ready for the news?" i said yes and he said "it seems you have twins in there" lol


----------



## mama2connor

I'm currently 16 weeks pregnant with Monochroinic Monoamnotic twins (They share a placenta & sac)...Since the begining of the pregnancy i've had problems with bleeding. I recently found out i have a haematoma (bloodclot) on my placenta. I've been bleeding for 3+ weeks now with no break. So far i've had 7 scans to check my babies and their growth as they are apparently higher risk for TTTS and cord entwinement with being in the same sac. I have my gender scan tomorrow so will hopefully find out whether we're having little boys, or girls!! :)


----------



## itsmelou1984

mine are monochronic diamnotic (sp??) twins, but we need to realy find out their sex's as the ladies @ hospital have a feeling their placenta is either fused or too close together to see a gap between them, im so so excited!! i got my 20wk scan on the 17th feb so i got my fingers x'd everything goes fine..so how are you girls feeling??? x x x


----------



## honey08

goodluck twinny mammys :)


----------



## itsmelou1984

thankyou honey :) x


----------



## FsMummy

hey havent posted in here for a while. i had a mw appt today and heard the heartbeats :cloud9: she said she couldnt guarantee it was def 2 individual hbs as they are so small and close together, one of them swam off just as she found hb lol they said all my bloods have come bk fine and im measuring 16 weeks (im 14 weeks) but thats ok because its twins. it was such a relief to hear heartbeats as at this stage i cant feel them move so im constantly worried (although im almost positive i felt a little poke this morning). only 2 weeks until my 16 week scan now!


----------



## Doublemints

Awwww...hello twin mommies. Congrats to you all. I'm also expecting twins...two girls. I'm so excited.


----------



## emzlouize

hey, im havin twins mono/di the same as you, unfortunatley i lost a twin at 25 weeks :cry: i had ttts, i wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## FsMummy

im so sorry for ur loss emxlouize. they are checking me for ttts at 16 and 18 weeks, i have to go to london for the scans. i can feel them moving now! for definate! its not constant but i know what im feeling as its the same as with dd, its lovely :cloud9:


----------



## FsMummy

hey! this thread has gone a bit quiet! BUMP


----------



## itsmelou1984

wooooo im awake lol :D


----------



## LMH

Hi

Can I join? We found out today that we are having non identical twins. To say it was a bit of a shock is an understatement, we only wanted one child in total!
Still trying to get my head round it (hence being awake at 2 in the morning).
My due date is the 7th Sept, so we have a while to adjust, although I understand twins do come earlier.


----------



## emmad339

Hi - just thought I would join in with your thread - found out today that we are having non-identical twins. Very excited but also terrified at the moment. I don't think it's quite sunk in yet. I'm 6+5 and edd is: 11/10/09 xx


----------



## FsMummy

ooooh 2 newbies lol congratulations! its such a shock wen they tell u isnt it but so exciting!


----------



## emmad339

Yup!!! Definately a shock lol - My partner wasn't with me so I just didn't know what to do with myself when she asked my feelings on multiple births. I felt so happy but scared at the same time - and to make matters worse, the oh is taking it really badly at the moment. I know that it's gonna be a struggle financially but he's being so negative and I just want him to give me a hug:-( i'm sure he'll come round to the idea eventually (I hope!!!)


----------



## itsmelou1984

aww im sure we'll all be fine hun, think we all went thru the same 'shock' but itl all be worth it in the end...tis a special thing :) x x x


----------



## LMH

emmad339 said:


> Yup!!! Definately a shock lol - My partner wasn't with me so I just didn't know what to do with myself when she asked my feelings on multiple births. I felt so happy but scared at the same time - and to make matters worse, the oh is taking it really badly at the moment. I know that it's gonna be a struggle financially but he's being so negative and I just want him to give me a hug:-( i'm sure he'll come round to the idea eventually (I hope!!!)


I'm sure your oh will come round. Mine was at the scan with me, and as I was 11 weeks and I had fertility treatment to get pg, the sonographer just came out with "I assume you know its twins as you will have had scans already". We hadn't had any scans and as it is my first pg I assumed it was normal to be exhausted all the time and so bloated to be in maternity trousers at 8weeks! Anyway my OH went white and nearly slid off the chair and then grapped my ankle and held on so tight I was left with fnger marks!!:rofl:

I did say to him I need you to lie for the next 7 months and tell me everything is going to be ok and to be fair to him he is lieing very well!


----------



## itsmelou1984

haha awww i love it!! just been out and bought some clothes for them today, keeping all receipts tho incase one of them were hiding a lil todge!! =) x x x


----------



## wannabemummy

hey ladies can i please join your thread?! im 7/5 and went for an early scan on weds and guess what found out its twins!!! complete shock!! did see 2 lil beans tho and 2 hbs whch put us at ease a bit and midwife said probly going to be identical as looks as if will share same placenta but seprate sacks!! so any feed back on how you ladies are coping , syproms etc would be great!!


----------



## LMH

Congrats on your twins. My symptoms have been sheer exhaustion (but a lot lot better since the midwife put me on iron tablets), all day sickness, but other than that not much really.

My OH has been brilliant and has been doing all the house work and dog walking when he is here (he works away during the week) so I can spend most of the weekend resting, which then helps me get through the week.


----------



## FsMummy

oh wow this thread is getting busy! theres suddenly a big increase in ladies with twins lol congrats everyone! our scan is on monday and im so excited. im planning on finding out the sex but not telling anyone thier sex or names until they are born so itll be extra special when they are introduced to the family! i am so worried about the scan too as they are identical and therefore high risk so i keep thinking the worst and thinking one of them or both arent ok anymore :( oh yeah i will of course tell everyone on here what im having :) ill only b 16+1 at the scan so i really hope they can tell me (they did tell me last time that they would) we have to go to london for the scan and we were there for ages last time (appt was at 2.40 and we got home at 9pm even tho london is only half hour away lol) they lost my appt so i had to wait over 2 hours for them to get me in and the scan took two hours. emmad i think your dh will come round eventually, men dont feel the same for the baby at this stage i dont think. it mustve been a real shock. i think itd be good for you to talk to your mum, will she keep it a secret? i was lucky with my oh, we just looked at each other and laughed (nervously lol) and he said "we're gonna need a bigger car" lol i really hope he sorts his head out hun, pls keep us updated, theres always someone here to talk to, pm me if you would like to chat some more about it x x


----------



## itsmelou1984

aww, i dont even know if mine are identical yet, thre in seperate sacs but theres ony one visable placenta.. but they could have fused together or be too close to tell the difference... bah :D bet your looking forward to your scan!! i only found out our's sex last tuesday as they wouldnt say anything before then :) x x


----------



## FsMummy

had my scan today. we are on team PINK :cloud9: i am so happy two more beautiful lil gitlies :happydance:


----------



## itsmelou1984

awww yayyy go team pink!!! :D


----------



## FsMummy

thought it was time to update this thread! well since my last post everything is fine, ive had 2 more scans since then and got another next week. at the last scan the babies were weighing 13 ounces!!! so im expecting them to weigh about a pound at the next scan. is that big? lol im already at the stage where i just want them here now, i wanna c them and im sick of being constantly worried that something will b wrong at the next scan. they are every 2 weeks so i am constantly worried. i want to start buying stuff but have told myself i am not going to buy a thing until at least 24 weeks, but then i think 'and what if i go into premature labour' i will have nothing! i want to start buying things now. what do u think? is anyone else here having identicals? ive been told that ive got to have a c section at 36 weeks which im gutted about. (this is due to the fact that they are identical as they could develop ttts during a natural birth). i have anappointment with my consultant tomorrow so will let you all know how that goes when i get bk. oh yes ive been put on iron tablets too and have to take them 3 times a day, which i am not good at! i always forget one lol usually the one at lunch time. anyways, keep me updated u lot! :hug:


----------



## earthangel

congrats everyone :)


----------



## Lone

Hi All

I found out last week that i am expecting twins, i am 7 weeks today , due 23rd November.

Suffering with the morning sickness at the moment, except its all day !! though only feeling sick and not being sick. constantly tired too, can't wait for this phase to pass as finding it really hard work.

Congrats to everyone else :)


----------



## vineyard

Recently found out I'm having twins as well. I'm almost 8 weeks along. Saw 2 strong heartbeats on ultrasound. However, there is a 3rd sac visible that appears to be empty. So, makes me nervous! I can handle (and am excited about) twins but triplets scares me half to death.

My symptoms are 24/7 nausea but no vomiting and extreme exhaustion. Also, nothing food related sounds good!

Anyway, have another scan on Monday to check on the babies and also check on that 3rd mystery sac.


----------



## Expecting2

Hey everyone I am 11w3d pregnant with twins...they are fraternal (non-identical) and I am very excited. I am in the same boat as Vineyard...nothing sounds good to eat and lots of nausea...having alot of sleepless nights being woke up having to use the bathroom atleast twice a night :( hoping I can start feeling normal sometime soon...good luck to everyone who is also having multiples !!!:hug:


----------



## vineyard

Expecting2 said:


> Hey everyone I am 11w3d pregnant with twins...they are fraternal (non-identical) and I am very excited. I am in the same boat as Vineyard...nothing sounds good to eat and lots of nausea...having alot of sleepless nights being woke up having to use the bathroom atleast twice a night :( hoping I can start feeling normal sometime soon...good luck to everyone who is also having multiples !!!:hug:

Only twice a night?? I'm averaging 5-6! Ugh!!!


----------



## annalynne

hi im pregnant with twins due on the 14th of may


----------



## vineyard

annalynne said:


> hi im pregnant with twins due on the 14th of may

Congrats. How has your pregnancy been? I'm a nervous wreck, just waiting for something to go wrong...


----------



## FsMummy

hey girls thought i would update. i had a scan today that confirmed a mild case of ttts :( not good. they keeping an even closer eye on me now. gotta go bk for another scan in 10 days


----------



## highlandlassi

sorry to hear that fsmummy. stay positive. i wish i knew more about ttts so i had some words of wisdom to share. keep us posted. hugs


----------



## itsmelou1984

aww keep us posted hun, im feeling like a whale at the mo, but im now in 3rd tri...the last hurdle. hope you girls are all ok, i havent posted in ages!!! ive packed me bags and everything...9 n a half week to go!! ARGH :) x x


----------



## twinmum2b

Hi girls. Im new to this site!! I am pregnant with boy/girl twins due May 18th


----------



## vineyard

twinmum2b said:


> Hi girls. Im new to this site!! I am pregnant with boy/girl twins due May 18th

Congrats!


----------



## Plus2

FsMummy said:


> hey girls thought i would update. i had a scan today that confirmed a mild case of ttts :( not good. they keeping an even closer eye on me now. gotta go bk for another scan in 10 days

Good luck hun.
xx


----------



## carrieon

Hi im new to this forum congratulations to all, im expecting mono/di identical twins ,im being brought in on 17th august but my original due date was 2nd sept, havnt found out whether theyre boys or girls and i think ill hold out (if i can)and wait and see, i have a little boy hes 2 years and 8 months and is a busy little fella full of mischief, am trying to get him into a bed ,potty trained and everything else before my twins arrive, im 21 weeks and 5 days and feel fine ive really bad varicose veins (legs like a ninety year old) but otherwise grand, hope you are all keeping well and having happy, healthy pregnancies:happydance:


----------



## itsmelou1984

carrieon said:


> Hi im new to this forum congratulations to all, im expecting mono/di identical twins ,im being brought in on 17th august but my original due date was 2nd sept, havnt found out whether theyre boys or girls and i think ill hold out (if i can) and wait and see, i have a little boy hes 2 years and 8 months and is a busy little fella full of mischief, am trying to get him into a bed ,potty trained and everything else before my twins arrive, im 21 weeks and 5 days and feel fine ive really bad varicose veins (legs like a ninety year old) but otherwise grand, hope you are all keeping well and having happy, healthy pregnancies:happydance:


omg im so glad im not the only one with 90yr old legs!! and im only 24!! there behind my knees and im really quite worried about them!! glad your doing okay, will the 17th august take u to 38wk then? i was originally due on 8th july, but now ive put myself to 24th june as they wont let me go past them :) x x x


----------



## FsMummy

how is everyone doing? i am so ready for them to be out lol im getting so uncomfortable already and im only 26 weeks, ive got another 10 weeks yet! twin2 still has reduced amniotic fluid but she is growing well ad putting on weight. her weight has caught up with twin1 and they both weigh 2lb now! little chubbers. they seem less concerned about the fluid now and im back to appts every 2 weeks. i feel relieved but still so paranoid and nervous, i just want them here safe with me and thier family :( i still have no idea for names. anyone thought of any good ones?

ps itsmelou, i just noticed your ticker. i am having my girls at 36 weeks so it will be around 12th july. our twins could be less than a week apart!


----------



## Doublemints

I totally agree with everyone else here. I feel like I have 90 year old knees and i'm way uncomfortable all the time now. I can't wait to see my girls, but I want them to bake in the oven as long as I possibly can so they can come out healthy and strong.


----------



## itsmelou1984

awwww well it was my last day at wrk today :) kept wondering if ive left to early or not? but i know im ready, im so so ready!! ive just got to accept ive to relax at home for about 7 week...have mother daughter time with my lil miss before babies come/she goes to school...its going to work out fab i hope!! :) aww fs mummy, you having a section then?? im pooping myself if i have to. ive never stayed in hosp n my life!!! :( x x x


----------



## FsMummy

yeh they said ive got no choice because they are identical. they could develop ttts during labour apparently. im wondering though, some ppl dont know if thier twins are identical or not so do they automatically have to have a section? i am so gutted im not gonna be having them naturally, in fact im really pissed off about it coz i was told by midwife i could have them naturally as long as one was head down.


----------



## itsmelou1984

well they cant ell for sure what mine are, but they've never said i have to have a section, unless twin1 was breech... but i guess they say allsorts to each individual. i dnt fancyhving a section, but if i have to i guess i gotta :) how are u keeping?? when u finishing work and stuffs?? x


----------



## FsMummy

my last day of work is 16th may, woohoo! yeh i think its probably gonna be different in different hospitals. im keeping ok, starting to get quite uncomfortable but i can handle it as long as they stay put for at least another 10 weeks lol had my glucose tolerance test today so will get the results of that in a couple of days (well she sed they will contact me in a couple of days if anything is wrong). trying to rest up a bit more these days. its difficult with a 2 year old running around and wanting to play but shes good as gold most days and even helps me with the washing lol will you have thier dna tested after they are born to find out if they are identical or arent u fussd either way? (i think they can tell u that way, i saw it on home and health lol)


----------



## itsmelou1984

haha ive heard lots about home and health and im kinda wishing i had it!! i honestly think they're not identical... sounds daft but i can tell from the scan pics that 1 of them had OH's shape head, and the others head is just like my DD...so thats just my guessing!! they'll probs look the same at birth anyhow until they begin to get their 'marks and features' so ill hopefully be able to guess if they are or not, as im not sure how long a DNA test would take...id have to ask about it!! aww its fab finishing work!! i actually had a kip this afternoon for the first time in ages!!! i love it :) x x


----------



## FsMummy

just bumping this up as i havent written 4 ages! well, since my last post ive developed obstetric cholestasis which is no fun at all. i am constantly itching and have to go to hospital twice a week. i have a scan and blood test every friday and go on the ctg machine for over an hour and on tues i just go on the monitor but always there for a few hours, it sucks. im 34 weeks now so only 2 weeks to go! exactly 2 weeks today actually! i cant wait, having c section on 13th july. woohoo no more heartburn lol how is everyone doing? i still havent thought of any names at all! oh yeah they said at the hospital if my blood tests come back worse then i will be having them early! yikes


----------



## vineyard

I was just reading over these posts. Fsmommy, a friend of mine had identicals in the same sac and had ttts and still delivered vaginally. Both were healthy! So, not sure about the mandatory c section thing.


----------



## LMH

FS Mummy - Me to I developed obstetric cholestasis 3 weeks ago, and was signed off sick from work yesterday until my maternity leave starts. I have another consultant appt on Monday to check everything but they haven't said anything about when the boys might arrive.

My midwife gave me some good tips to help with the itching, put a pack of baby wipes in the fridge and wipe one over when the itching gets to much, put a few cms of cool/cold water in the bath and put your hands and feet in it (I find my itching is worse on the soles of my feet and abdomen) but I find there is a time limit to how much time you can spend in the bath. I hope everything works out ok.


----------



## FsMummy

i havent spoken to anyone else who has OC! my itching is everywhere its horrible. its worse when im in bed. i have bruises and burst bloodvessels on my legs from where ive scratched so hard and for so long. im so glad i only have 13 days to go. are you having your boys naturally or by csection? i have to have section at 36 weeks, been told ive got no choice because theyre identical :(

vineyard- i was told that they could develop ttts during the birth so it was too risky. then they told me you dont get ttts after 26 weeks! i think my hospital is just crap tbh


----------



## LMH

I don't know how or when the boys are likely to arrive. I was assuming that it would discussed nearer the time. The last time I saw my consultant was at 27 weeks and that was when the OC was picked up. I see him again on Monday so I plan on asking then if they have any idea what is going to happen with the birth. Plus one of them is breech and has been all the way through. So it does make me wonder if they are going to recommend a c section.

It must be exciting to know that in a couple of weeks you'll get to see your girls.


----------



## FsMummy

yes i am so excited! ive been packing my hospital bag today. so much stuff to take! another good thing is i think i have finally decided on names. i like phoebe janet ann (janet after my aunt who has been a diamond throughout this pregnancy) and lucy trudie ann (trudie after my mum). im thinking they gonna stick but not 100% all the girls on the womens side of my family have ann in thier middle name like a family tradition so they will def both have ann in thier names. have u thought of any names? a midwife told me that as long as one twin is head down then u can go for a natural birth. one of mine is head down but ive got to have the section because of the ttts thing. im so excited but nervous at the same time as they are being born 4 weeks early and im hoping they will be able to breastfeed. will just have to wait and see i guess


----------



## Expecting2

Just thought I would stop in and say hi...have not been on in a while...im just over 22 weeks with twin boys !!!


----------



## earthangel

i am 33 weeks with twins.congrats everyone :)


----------



## FsMummy

is anyone on here planning to breastfeed thier twins? i am, just wondering if anyone else is, would be nice to have someone to talk to


----------



## vineyard

FsMummy said:


> is anyone on here planning to breastfeed thier twins? i am, just wondering if anyone else is, would be nice to have someone to talk to

I am planning on and if they won't latch I plan to pump and bottle feed my breastmilk. I can't afford formula for 2 and also I really want them to get the benefits of breastmilk.


----------



## RebaMc

vineyard said:


> FsMummy said:
> 
> 
> is anyone on here planning to breastfeed thier twins? i am, just wondering if anyone else is, would be nice to have someone to talk to
> 
> I am planning on and if they won't latch I plan to pump and bottle feed my breastmilk. I can't afford formula for 2 and also I really want them to get the benefits of breastmilk.Click to expand...

Exactly what I am hoping to do too :)


----------



## LMH

FsMummy said:


> have u thought of any names? a midwife told me that as long as one twin is head down then u can go for a natural birth. one of mine is head down but ive got to have the section because of the ttts thing.

Twin 1 is Alexander James Robert and twin 2 is Daniel Henry Edwin, the middle names are all family names and we wanted to choose names that the boys could shorten or lengthen as they wanted. Plus they are the only 2 boys names we could agree on.

I hope I'll be allowed a natural birth but at the moment I just want them out because I am so uncomfortable:rofl: but I know that the best thing for them is stay in there for a few more weeks.

Plus the Dr only gave 3 weeks worth of OC medication which ran out on Thursday so I am back to itching like mad and my tummy is covered in scratches again. When I see the Dr on Monday I am going to ask if he can prescribe the medication again and for longer.


----------



## itsmelou1984

awww i miss been pregnant!! good luck ladies! and everything will turn out fine :) believe me...i had allll these pre labour jitters and stuffs... and yes formula is expensive (im so glad i stocked up a bit!!) sounds selfish but i dont think i'd have had the patience with breastfeeding, esp as my milk didnt come in straight away and their mouths are to tiny to latch on x x x


----------



## FsMummy

you miss it? are you mad? lol i am hating this pregnancy right now, i am so uncomfortable (one is head down and the other is transverse right under my ribs) my pelvis is agony, i have major heartburn, im always hungry and the list goes on lol i cannot wait to just have my girls here with me. im glad you are doing well lou, how is your daughter? is she adjusting well? im so worried dd will react badly to it. im dreading my csesction too :(

LMH i really like your names. i know what you mean about being uncomfortable. u should c me trying to get out of bed lol or even turn over in bed, it takes forever lol. only 6 days to go for me though! i would prefer they were in there a bit longer but im at the point that i dont think i could handle it much longer. they will be 36 weeks and 1 day when born. the antihistemines they gave me for the itching dont work at all, i am covered it scratches, scabs and even bruises. its absolutely awful. did they give you vitamin k tablets?


----------



## luckylady911

Hello to all the ladies who are having twins or who have already had them. I was shocked three weeks ago to find out I was having twins, one boy and one girl! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## vineyard

luckylady911 said:


> Hello to all the ladies who are having twins or who have already had them. I was shocked three weeks ago to find out I was having twins, one boy and one girl! Good luck to everyone!

Congrats!


----------



## highlandlassi

wow you only found out three weeks ago! did you have ny suspiscions? i almost wish i found out that late. i found out at 6 week ultrasound and it made me way more nervous specially for the first 3 month milestone
congrats!!! how has everything been?
where abouts in canada are u? i am in southern ontario


----------



## luckylady911

I have a ten month old son and they were a bit of a surprise so I was a little distracted. I think looking back I had an idea somewhere, or I would have if I would have paid closer attention! Lol. I was a lot moodier and sicker than my previous pregnancy but I thought it was just from being a new mom already and I was thinking every pregnancy is different. In a way I'm glad I didn't find out until now or I would have worried a lot more up until now. I live in Waterloo, ON, where abouts are you?


----------

